# I just found out what a ddraig is!



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2010)

Now all I have to do is work out how to pronounce it


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2010)

Heh. 

Well my life is a little more complete now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

Craig


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2010)

ddraig is a dragon, as in ddraig goch, the red dragon on the welsh flag


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2010)

it's pronounced [ə ˈðraiɡ ˈɡox]

Well that certainly helped.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Now all I have to do is work out how to pronounce it


That's not what a ddraig is.  And it's pronounced thraig.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2010)

"dthraay-ig"

at a guess


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

pron. thraig or thraic?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

Crispy said:


> ddraig is a dragon, as in ddraig goch, the red dragon on the welsh flag



oh for fucks sake.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That's not what a ddraig is.  And it's pronounced thraig.



It has a picture of a dragon on it.  That's how I found out.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2010)

you're a condescending shit sometimes butchers


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

The word is actually _Draig_. 

_Ddraig_ is mutated.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That's not what a ddraig is.  And it's pronounced thraig.



Well, evidently there is a dragon on the jug.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2010)

Interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It has a picture of a dragon on it.  That's how I found out.


  I thought you thought it was a canal boat teapot.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

If it is Draig and not 'thraig' then that's another welsh word with suspect latin origins (draco)


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

Crispy said:


> you're a condescending shit sometimes butchers



Because you fucked the joke up with literality?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a _Water Can_


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2010)

We really can manage to argue about anything, can't we?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> If it is Draig and not 'thraig' then that's another welsh word with suspect latin origins (draco)


Or joint Indo-european origins with Latin.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

Possibly muslim


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2010)

there's a joke?
ok, I'll redirect my anger at fractionman for making a shit joke 
apologies


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It's a _Water Can_


On a barge?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It's a _Water Can_



Well alright then. Evidently there's a dragon on the bloody _water can_


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Well alright then. Evidently there's a dragon on the bloody _water can_


Or maybe it's for putting out fires started by thragons.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Or maybe it's for putting out fires started by thragons.


Seems plausible. See, dragons are well known for starting fires on account of their being so hot, isn't it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 19, 2010)

Thought it was pronounced like dry with a g at the end.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Possibly muslim



<wire>sh'ite</wire>


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2010)

A welsh riding a ddraig, yesterday:


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2010)

No self-respecting cymro would ride a blue dragon! ffffs


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> No self-respecting cymro would ride a blue dragon! ffffs


It is actually a green one, but because of the speed it has blueshifted.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 19, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Thought it was pronounced like dry with a g at the end.



Draig is pronounced like that. Ddraig is mutated as fogbat said.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2010)

My best friend lol


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> No self-respecting cymro would ride a blue dragon! ffffs


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


>


Are you saying they don't respect themselves?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Are you saying they don't respect themselves?



No.

For some it is the fire in the belly that matters, not the colour of the skin.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello craig - how you doing?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Thought it was pronounced like dry with a g at the end.



Tis.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 19, 2010)

But Clint surely your City flag should entirely cover your Man Utd poster?!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> My best friend lol





ddraig said:


> Hello



call out thread!  bin, ban, bollocks


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 19, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It's a _Water Can_




It's a Buckby can  

Bloody boatie newbs


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> My best friend lol


watcha mean lol  u make me blydi lol with your eye caffeine mate 


Placid Casual27 said:


> But Clint surely your City flag should entirely cover your Man Utd poster?!


 well spotted


softybabe said:


> call out thread!  bin, ban, bollocks


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

ddraig said:


> well spotted



could be that Man U is his first team


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Now all I have to do is work out how to pronounce it



nice cans! how much gov? an are there any red draigs round the other side?
ta


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> But Clint surely your City flag should entirely cover your Man Utd poster?!



 not my pic, just went a hunting for it on the net


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2010)

ddraig said:


> watcha mean lol  u make me blydi lol with your eye caffeine mate
> 
> well spotted



ddraig = my best friendnot a silly water can

Dont knock it- i rolled out of bed this morning looking like kelly Brook-


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> not my pic, just went a hunting for it on the net



Lol. Outed on Urban, oh the shame!

If that isn't your pic tho fair enough, but now I know who's it is I may well have to go to CCMB and out him on there as a Man U fan!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2010)

ddraig said:


> nice cans!


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Or maybe it's for putting out fires started by thragons.



A thraig extinguisher?


----------

